# Take your team for a short break



## Lv7Angel (Nov 12, 2018)

A little short group activity among work colleagues can generate positive things out of your expectation for the workplace.

As designers and developers, we are working hard to satisfy our customer. For example, a web project normally is due in 2-3 weeks, it required the graphic designers, front-end developer, and back-end developer working work together to get it done. And once it has done, a usability test could be stricter on timing. If there is something wrong among teams works, the result could be serious. So sometimes, one would be blamed due to some mistake. And the atmosphere in the office would be awkward.

We would avoid these things from happening. As a growing company, we take a further step to try to not put our staffs under pressure.

Group activity definitely helps this: even a short walk on the beach, few cups of coffee can make employees into friends.

We encourage our staff to be more creative, but it is hard to be creative in a stressful working environment. We deeply understand this. Happy customers due to excellent works and excellent works are created by motivated staffs.

We have more productive and creative teams, that why we do better website and application works.


----------

